# schwinn 700C Prelude



## guavajuice (Oct 14, 2008)

I am new to cycling and am looking for a budget road bike (~$200) to commute to work. I used to ride 5 miles a day to work on a MTB until it was stolen recently...I want a faster bike and came across this schwinn bike in target. 

http://www.target.com/Men’s-Schwinn-700C-Prelude-Road/dp/B000KZ1GHQ

I'm also looking at the gmc denali road bike, which is like 40 bucks cheaper but the gmc one had a steel fork. for bikes priced from $150 to $200. is it worth to spend that extra 40 bucks or so for a schwinn ?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

How tall are you? That bike only comes in one size and just eyeballing it, I'd say if you're taller than 5'4" or so, that bike's too small for you.

I've seen these in the store and thought they'd be a decent commuter for someone on a budget:

http://www.target.com/Polaris-Sport...=16259321&rank=price&rh=p_36:$200-$499&page=2

(Polaris Sportsman) - again just from the photo, it'd fit you if you're up to maybe 6 feet tall.

But. Really, you're better off spending just a bit more and getting a lot more quality. The extra bucks are worth it, in this price range.

Like this one:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gazelle/dutch.htm

Or, if you must have a road bike ( I don't think you need it for a 5 mile ride ) :
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/miragesport.htm


----------

